

Marissa Mayer gives all Y employees an iPhone 5/Nokia Lumia 920 / Android phone - kundiis
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/16/marissa-mayer-gives-all-yahoo-employees-an-iphone-5-or-nokia-lumia-920-android-phone/

======
chromejs10
I understand the concept behind what she is doing... but she should focus on
making the employees happy through getting them working on meaningful and
innovative products and not by just giving them a bunch of free stuff. I have
multiple contacts at Yahoo and all of them will tell you that the stuff they
do there is mainly just maintenance work. And I've heard the same story from
all of them: they only work a few hours a day. The rest of the time they are
playing basketball, working out, or doing power yoga or pilates. It seems that
their priorities aren't in order.

~~~
dm8
> I understand the concept behind what she is doing... but she should focus on
> making the employees happy through getting them working on meaningful and
> innovative products and not by just giving them a bunch of free stuff.

Giving them smartphones that are used by their majority of their users and
employees will understand the pain points felt by them.

------
ShabbyDoo
Perhaps Mayer should have randomized distribution so that Yahoo's mobile
offerings would be consumed by employees via all three platforms. Perhaps the
downside is that loyalists to a particular platform would just use their
personal phones instead if another platform was forced upon them.

~~~
rogerbinns
Superficially that seems ok, but it won't come across that way. By letting the
employees decide for themselves they will feel far more empowered - contrast
that against "a random number generator says you get this phone - deal with
it".

And what will happen in the good teams is that they will work it out amongst
themselves. And maybe they'll get them in proportion to the market, or maybe
they will swap phones every month, or maybe they will come up with other good
ideas. But if they don't feel in control they are far less likely to act as
though they are.

